# Trinity River or Lake Livingston?



## mikemac101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dad and I are headed out in the morning but not sure were the best option to catch some white bass, river or lake? I know we're a little late but we're going anyway! Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to 2Cool. The best option for catching whites is probably still the river, but catfishing will be good on bulkheads on the main lake very eary in the morning. Personally, I plan on scouting out the main lake for the non-whiskered variety.


----------



## mikemac101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you! I finally joined. I appreciate your info . Maybe we'll see ya tomorrow! I'll surely post how the day went.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Share any information Danny O regarding said scaly fish! BTW, I heard from a friend of a friend that they were biting at .. ......! lol!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to 2cool!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome Mike. Good luck.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to 2 Cool!!! I also have a 115 Yamaha. Good Luck.


----------



## mikemac101 (Mar 31, 2011)

We left out of Riverside and caught about 20 or so, we kept a few, see pics. Tks!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WTG!!! Glad yall got to catch some nice white bass. The water looks good there at Riverside.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch. Welcome to 2cool!


----------

